# Fixing Uprooted Plants



## PimpRedBellies (May 18, 2005)

Hey guys, one of my plants became uprooted during a feeding frenzy, whats the best way to replant it short of sticking my hand in the tank?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I always put the plants with my hands unless they are to be planted to the back of the tank and i cannot reach the place...


----------



## PimpRedBellies (May 18, 2005)

so basically im going to have to stick my hand in there eh?







i should be alright as long as i do it after i feed em, correct?


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

yeah feed em. a hungry pirahna + hand in tank =







anyways my p's run from my hand but I still watch em. if putting your hand in the tank is too scary just catch em with a net and put them in buckets.


----------



## PimpRedBellies (May 18, 2005)

sweet deal, thanks a bunch!!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i find if u cut your finger first and then put your hand in the tank u get he best results.

oh sorry misread thought u wanted to invoke a frenzy.......

feed them 1st then u can work with the tank keep a close eye on them mine will stay out of my way while i clean mose will unless u have a ballsy bunch


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

push the plants in with a stick.


----------



## PimpRedBellies (May 18, 2005)

oooo good idea!! thanks!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Having a piranha and a planted tank is a unique challenge to say the least. I watch my fish and depending on his mood I'll do what I need to do, or I won't. On days when I put my hand in and he panics, I immediately take my hand out because a bite from a 6 inch rhom would be bad enough, but there's also the possibility that he could hurt himself on the scissors I'm using to trim my plants. If the fish go off to the corner you're good to go. If they start flipping out and crashing around, I'd wait a bit and try again later.


----------



## PimpRedBellies (May 18, 2005)

yea, i fed them the other day and stuck my hand in today to do some work on the plants and they darted right to the corner and just chilled in the corner







which kind of suprised me because usually one or two of em will dart back and forth which needless to say, scares the sh*t outta me







maybe they are finally getting used to it


----------

